# Mountain boots



## Timjtitus (Jun 20, 2019)

I wear rubber lacrosse boots for whitetail. What boots do you guys like for running around in the mountains?


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 20, 2019)

I’ve worn Irish Setters since 2004. My current pair since 2010. I prefer boots with aggressive tread like mud tires. Lots of my buddies like Danners, but I’ve been happy with Irish Setter and haven’t had a reason to change.

For the past couple years, I’ve worn Rocky snake boots during bow season.

I tried the rubber boot thing a long time ago, they didn’t cut the mustard for me in the mountains. Maybe middle or South Georgia. They may be ok if you stay on FS roads and have short walks? YMMV.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 20, 2019)

Bought some Chippewa Searcher II for my Mexico trip and highly recommend them. Waterproof and the most comfortable boot I have ever worn. Getting another pair just incase they quit making these for some reason.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 20, 2019)

I wear Danner Highground, and Danner Pronghorn.


----------



## Timjtitus (Jun 20, 2019)

I’ll be up there during archery season, how are the snakes in September?


----------



## strothershwacker (Jun 20, 2019)

Cripsi. Worth every penny.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jun 20, 2019)

Snakes crawling heavy in the evenings during early and mid September.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 20, 2019)

Danner crater rims or danner mountain with snake chaps.


----------



## FMBear (Jun 20, 2019)

I wear Danner Pronghorn. Good snake boots & waterproof. They do need breaking in, but once you do, best boots I've worn. 
I've seen plenty of copperheads in the mountains during bow season.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 20, 2019)

Irish setter snake boots then danner high ground.


----------



## jbogg (Jun 20, 2019)

Irish Setter Vaprtek Snake Boots through bow season, and then Salomans for the remainder.  Both are super light and no break in required.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Jun 20, 2019)

Meindl


----------



## humdandy (Jun 20, 2019)

Dan DeBord said:


> Meindl


this.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 21, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> Cripsi. Worth every penny.


Got two pairs....Luv em


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 21, 2019)

My Vasque Sundowner's finally wore out after a set of new soles and a lot of miles so I bought a pair of Keen Durand II Mid WP's, so far very comfortable and not much break in required.


----------



## model88_308 (Jun 21, 2019)

jbogg said:


> Irish Setter Vaprtek Snake Boots through bow season, and then _Salomans_ for the remainder.  Both are super light and no break in required.



While Ed may not be climbing many mountains any more, I sure enough love the Salomons I got last year!!


----------



## ScarFoot (Jun 21, 2019)

Howany if you guys have been bitten by venemous snakes?


----------



## ScarFoot (Jun 21, 2019)

How many, sorry


----------



## Mark K (Jun 21, 2019)

If you’re looking for waterproof stay away from Irish Setter and Danner


----------



## jbogg (Jun 22, 2019)

ScarFoot said:


> How many, sorry



Never even been struck at, but stepped right next to a couple Timber Rattlers in the thick stuff that got the heart rate up pretty quick.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jun 22, 2019)

ScarFoot said:


> Howany if you guys have been bitten by venemous snakes?


I have never been bit that i can remember, but i was much wilder in my younger years so anythings possible


----------



## strothershwacker (Jun 22, 2019)

I dont think a snake would bite a man just walking by. I say that because i've walked by so many that never moved. Rattlers & copperheads up here and several cottonmouths down south that are supposedly real aggresive. They've all just sat motionless or coild up as i cruise by. Now if you actually stepped ON one and smashed em, well then you'd probly find out what a snake bite feels like!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> I dont think a snake would bite a man just walking by. I say that because i've walked by so many that never moved. Rattlers & copperheads up here and several cottonmouths down south that are supposedly real aggresive. They've all just sat motionless or coild up as i cruise by. Now if you actually stepped ON one and smashed em, well then you'd probly find out what a snake bite feels like!




Don`t bet a lot of money on that. A lot depends on the temperament of that particular snake.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 22, 2019)

I look at it like lightning. You can stand outside in a storm with a metal antenna in your hand, and probably NOT get hit. But if you do, there’s zero forgiveness. So it’s safer to just go inside.

I can walk through a rattler den in the mountains where I can’t see my feet well due to the brush and probably NOT get bit. But if I do, and Im way back in yonder by myself, I’d feel like an idiot at at best, and die a miserable death at worst. So I wear snake boots when the snakes are out. I never wore a pair in my life until 3 yr ago, but having all these kids changes the way a man thinks.

So far... knock on wood... my Rocky’s have held up good and are comfortable.


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Jun 22, 2019)

ScarFoot said:


> Howany if you guys have been bitten by venemous snakes?


I have been struck by a cottonmouth while wearing rattler's snake chaps and struck by a diamond back while wearing Chippewa snake boots.
Ask me why I wear snake boots when I'm in the woods!!


----------



## Mark K (Jun 22, 2019)

Only been hit by a Copperhead. I didn’t even know it other than felt something slap my boot, sorta like when you step on a limb and it comes up and pops your boot. My son was following me and it freaked him out a little. He thought I’d gotten bit.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> I look at it like lightning. You can stand outside in a storm with a metal antenna in your hand, and probably NOT get hit. But if you do, there’s zero forgiveness. So it’s safer to just go inside.
> 
> I can walk through a rattler den in the mountains where I can’t see my feet well due to the brush and probably NOT get bit. But if I do, and Im way back in yonder by myself, I’d feel like an idiot at at best, and die a miserable death at worst. So I wear snake boots when the snakes are out. I never wore a pair in my life until 3 yr ago, but having all these kids changes the way a man thinks.
> 
> So far... knock on wood... my Rocky’s have held up good and are comfortable.




Good plan, Joey. Something else to think about too. As you get older (not saying you`re old!) it gets harder to shake off something like that. In my younger days even when I was catching them to sell, snakebite wasn`t something I worried about at all. Nowadays, even though I still like to fool with em, and take pictures, I`m extra cautious. I done got old, plus, has anybody priced Crofab lately?

Couple of times I`ve been hit on the boot, unintentionally, by snakes I walked by but didn`t touch.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2019)

Something else about down here. I know Mark knows this, but some of you might not be aware of it. If you`re walking by gopher holes, a lot of folks are concentrating on the opening of the hole and the clean area in front of it. Pay attention to those bushy little scrub oaks, myrtle bushes, and grass clumps close by. That`s where your diamondback (s) will probably be found.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jun 22, 2019)

Nothing cooler than a big ol' eastern diamond back! Whats furtherest north georgia anybody found one?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> Nothing cooler than a big ol' eastern diamond back! Whats furtherest north georgia anybody found one?




I know there`s a stretch of sand hills in Taylor County that has some.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 22, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Something else about down here. I know Mark knows this, but some of you might not be aware of it. If you`re walking by gopher holes, a lot of folks are concentrating on the opening of the hole and the clean area in front of it. Pay attention to those bushy little scrub oaks, myrtle bushes, and grass clumps close by. That`s where your diamondback (s) will probably be found.


That’s cause that gopher ain’t the only occupant that utilizes those holes through the day. They even documented quail using them during this past hurricane. Easy ambush point.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 22, 2019)

Think I’ll go set a camera on an active hole this evening and let it sit for a week and see what kind of pics I get.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Think I’ll go set a camera on an active hole this evening and let it sit for a week and see what kind of pics I get.




I put this one up Thursday on a stumphole a big diamondback lives in. I`m curious myself.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 22, 2019)

Sweet! Please share when you check the cards.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Sweet! Please share when you check the cards.




Will do. You too. Somebody was wondering if these cameras will take pictures of movement from a cold blooded critter. I guess we`ll see?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 22, 2019)

Had a few close calls, one with a copperhead and other with a rattler. Son got bit last year by a copperhead. Thankfully it was a dry bite. Right on the knee through blue jeans.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Had a few close calls, one with a copperhead and other with a rattler. Son got bit last year by a copperhead. Thankfully it was a dry bite. Right on the knee through blue jeans.



On the knee is higher than snake boots come up so, is he a youth so not to be as tall or was he down on the ground for some reason.

Making me think about wearing my snake chaps instead of buying boots.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> On the knee is higher than snake boots come up so, is he a youth so not to be as tall or was he down on the ground for some reason.
> 
> Making me think about wearing my snake chaps instead of buying boots.




A pair of knee high snake gaiters coupled with sturdy leather work boots will serve you well at less expense than a pair of quality snake boots.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 22, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> On the knee is higher than snake boots come up so, is he a youth so not to be as tall or was he down on the ground for some reason.
> 
> Making me think about wearing my snake chaps instead of buying boots.


I doubt you would have to worry  about a knee bite. He was 7 then. He was next to a pile of logs when it happened.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I doubt you would have to worry  about a knee bite. He was 7 then. He was next to a pile of logs when it happened.



That makes sense.   Many copperheads I have seen have been off the ground on a stump or log sunning.


----------



## Professor (Jun 22, 2019)

My son and I just got back from our first Idaho bear hunt. Saw three. A sow and one cub and then I missed a small boar at 150 yards down the mountain. I learned that lesson about downhill. It was 150 to the bear but really more like 25 or 30 yards of gravity so I shot over his head. Anyway, my son had a prairie rattler strike at his thigh before got even got to the snake. From my observations the likelihood of a no warning strike is highly dependent on the temperature. It was really hot.


----------



## BeefMaster (Jun 23, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> I dont think a snake would bite a man just walking by. I say that because i've walked by so many that never moved. Rattlers & copperheads up here and several cottonmouths down south that are supposedly real aggresive. They've all just sat motionless or coild up as i cruise by. Now if you actually stepped ON one and smashed em, well then you'd probly find out what a snake bite feels like!



I was struck by a copperhead in late July while working hounds at night. Dad was walking the deer trail in-front of me and probably aggravated it.  I looked back when I felt the whack on the outside of my lower right leg which was protected by plastic snake leggings (thank goodness) and saw it coiled back up in the trail.  Scared the daylights out of me and Dad.  We ain’t run hounds in the summer since then either.  I am a believer in some form of snake protection.


----------



## ScarFoot (Jun 23, 2019)

Thanks for the replies, I grew up in South Louisiana, I was bitten on the boot once (rubber) while I was catching water moccasins. We would sell them to a labratory when I was in high school. I stepped on the snake accidently and was standing on it while it tried to bite through the boot, venom was on the boot but the snake couldn't penetrate it. I couldn't imagine trying hunt in the mtns wearing snake proof boots  or leggings. That was 25 yrs ago. I've do alot of spring and summer hog hunting and I walk creeks looking for arrowheads with my wife. It wasn't till I had her walking directly behind me in the last ten years that I realized how many I actually nearly walked on/over.  I disturb them and she sees them because they move. Happens quite often


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jun 23, 2019)

I wear danner fort Lewis boots. 10" height gives me plenty of support and decent protection from snakes. I don't wear anything lower than 8".


----------



## strothershwacker (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm just glad we aint got dem spittin' cobras round here. I'd hate to have to hunt with safety goggles on!


----------



## JN86 (Jun 23, 2019)

I like the chaps. I'm usually in some step places where a good size timber could hit you above the knee and maybe even above the wast.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jun 24, 2019)

So who makes good snakeproof gaiters?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 24, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> So who makes good snakeproof gaiters?



I don't own any but hear good things about Crack Shot gaiters. Made in America.


----------



## JN86 (Jun 25, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> So who makes good snakeproof gaiters?


Me and dad always got rattler brand. H&H in Murphy carry them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2019)

I like Danners. I don't wear snake boots, I just don't think they are really needed here in the mountains. Maybe down there in the flat palmetto thickets where there are half a dozen different species of venomous snakes, but not up here. There's a lot better chance of being hit by a falling limb or tree than getting snakebit, but I don't wear a hardhat hunting either.


----------



## Triple C (Jun 25, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> So who makes good snakeproof gaiters?


Check out Turtle Skins.  Ultra lightweight snake gaiters that seem to thin to work.  I’ve quail hunted quite a few times on one of the plantations around Albany and picked up a pair at the hunting lodge.  All the guides wear them.  Super light and comfortable.  Most trips result in someone bringing a diamond back to the lodge after a morning or afternoon trip.  A bit pricey but worth the money.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Jun 26, 2019)

Timjtitus said:


> I wear rubber lacrosse boots for whitetail. What boots do you guys like for running around in the mountains?


Boots are a tough topic.  I've tried a bunch from low end to super high end. It really depends on how much ground you cover, how steep/rugged is the terrain you hunt and how much weight do you carry on your back. Are you in a treestand or stalking? No boot does everything well. After that, you have to look at your foot shape/structure. Different companies favor different foot shapes. I strongly recommend joining the REI co-op to figure out what you like. $20 for life and you get a year to rag the boots out and see how they work. Return them for ANY reason in ANY condition. 
Stay away from Danner, Underarmor, Irish setter...all that...unless you like buying boots every year spend the $$$ on a premium boot that can be re-soled and take care of them. If you must go cheap, I like Solomon or LaSportiva.
Forget snake boots/chaps. They are hot, heavy and uncomfortable and like Hillbilly said, you're much more likely to need a hardhat than snake boots. Or bee suit for that matter. Watch where you step. It provides the added benefit of getting you closer to your quarry?
Goodluck on your quest for boots!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2019)

If you can try them on and walk around in them.   I have a pair that are light weight and comfortable but tend to gape open in the back around the ankle area.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 26, 2019)

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> Stay away from Danner, Underarmor, Irish setter...all that...unless you like buying boots every year



I had a pair of Danner Pronghorns that I hunted these mountains in for 6 or 7 years before they started to leak.  Very light, very comfortable, very durable.

I replaced them with Meindl boots from Germany.  I think I hunted out of them for 6 years before the sole came off of one.  I loved those boots.  Best boots I ever had.  Now Cabelas no longer carries them, and unless I want to buy directly from Germany, I'm out of luck.

I currently have a pair of Danner Highgrounds.  They're like wearing sneakers.  Ridiculously lightweight and completely waterproof.  Great boot for early season trekking in the mountains.

I'm either going to replace those Meindl's with a different model from the same company, or I might look at Kenetrek.  I've heard good things about them.

Also, there's no way I'd attempt to hunt the mountains in rubber boots or snake boots.  Too heavy, too hot, and very uncomfortable.  Walking 100 yards and sitting in a treestand is one thing.  But actually hiking in the mountains requires good support and comfortable fit if you don't want to be hobbling back to the truck.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I had a pair of Danner Pronghorns that I hunted these mountains in for 6 or 7 years before they started to leak.  Very light, very comfortable, very durable.
> 
> I replaced with with Meindl boots from Germany.  I think I hunted out of them for 6 years before the sole came off of one.  I loved those boots.  Best boots I ever had.  Now Cabelas no longer carries them, and unless I want to buy directly from Germany, I'm out of luck.
> 
> ...




Just curious because its been a truly long time since I hunted the North Georgia mountains, and I can`t remember the name of the boots I wore on that trip. In cold weather, I wear the original LL BEAN Maine hunting boot. Leather top, rubber bottom 12 inch tall lace up. How would this boot do up there?


----------



## jbogg (Jun 26, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Just curious because its been a truly long time since I hunted the North Georgia mountains, and I can`t remember the name of the boots I wore on that trip. In cold weather, I wear the original LL BEAN Maine hunting boot. Leather top, rubber bottom 12 inch tall lace up. How would this boot do up there?



I have never owned a pair of the LL Bean’s, but a 12” lace up should give you excellent ankle support when you start side hilling.


----------



## jbogg (Jun 26, 2019)

My Irish Setter Vaprteks have held up well.  I have a few hundred miles on them and this will be my fourth season wearing them. I use them almost once a week from April through October.  They are super lightweight, and as far as being hot I don’t even notice them once I get hiking.  To busy trying to suck air in my lungs while climbing those hills.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 26, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Just curious because its been a truly long time since I hunted the North Georgia mountains, and I can`t remember the name of the boots I wore on that trip. In cold weather, I wear the original LL BEAN Maine hunting boot. Leather top, rubber bottom 12 inch tall lace up. How would this boot do up there?



What tread is on the sole, Nic?  If it's the one I'm thinking of, I wouldn't want to try it on steep terrain.  You need a good, aggressive sole for stability on hilly terrain with leaves on the ground.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> What tread is on the sole, Nic?  If it's the one I'm thinking of, I wouldn't want to try it on steep terrain.  You need a good, aggressive sole for stability on hilly terrain with leaves on the ground.




It`s the chain tread. It can be somewhat slippery on a leaf covered hillside, and even more so if it`s longleaf pine needles.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Jun 27, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm either going to replace those Meindl's with a different model from the same company, or I might look at Kenetrek.  I've heard good things about them.


I hear good things about Meindl boots. Another good German manufacturer is Lowa. I liked the roomy toe box compared to the pointy ones some European companies seem to like. 
I looked at Kenetrek real hard but haven't tried them yet. Guys seem to love em or hate em but I think they would work well for our hills. 
You might want to look at schnees too. They make a similar boot to kenetrek.


----------



## twincedargap (Jun 27, 2019)

Walking out in the dark from a hunt, I almost stepped on a rattler on Blood Mountain in the middle of the trail approaching a rocky section.  The trail got rocky and technical so I had to turn on a flashlight, and there he was 3' in front of me, I guess planning on soaking heat off the rocks.




After seeing and feeling how light weight JBogg's irish Setters were I picked up a pair.  They are also taller, and thus water proof higher up than traditional hiking boots if that matters to you and where you hunt.  I will say, they are a tad hotter at calf level than a normal boot.  But, if your seeking snake proof in some food plot edges, and water proof for deep creek crossings, they're the bomb.


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Jun 27, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I had a pair of Danner Pronghorns that I hunted these mountains in for 6 or 7 years before they started to leak.  Very light, very comfortable, very durable.
> 
> I replaced them with Meindl boots from Germany.  I think I hunted out of them for 6 years before the sole came off of one.  I loved those boots.  Best boots I ever had.  Now Cabelas no longer carries them, and unless I want to buy directly from Germany, I'm out of luck.
> 
> ...



I use kenetrek they are awesome. I have had two pairs. However, I lived out west and a good boot is a must. Especially covering 25 miles a day. They also have the support to side hill and do a fantastic job with a 100lb pack on your back. Schnees and crispis are great boots too.


----------



## jbogg (Jun 28, 2019)

Some of these ridge tops are covered in waist high undergrowth. If I can’t see my feet, I can’t see the snakes.   I know two people who were bit by a copperhead’s after unknowingly stepping on them. I’m guessing a timber rattler would react the same way after getting stepped on.  I wear my seatbelt, safety harness, and have homeowners Insurance as well.   Statistically I’m not likely to require any of them, but sure glad they are there.  I will wear the snake boots every time.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 28, 2019)

jbogg said:


> Some of these ridge tops are covered in waist high undergrowth. If I can’t see my feet, I can’t see the snakes.   I know two people who were bit by a copperhead’s after unknowingly stepping on them. I’m guessing a timber rattler would react the same way after getting stepped on.  I wear my seatbelt, safety harness, and have homeowners Insurance as well.   Statistically I’m not likely to require any of them, but sure glad they are there.  I will wear the snake boots every time.
> View attachment 974375View attachment 974376



I’m digging the shirt! 

I’ve been walking through that stuff and get hit on the ankle/shin by yellow jackets and about freak out thinking it was a snake. Killer Kyle didn’t even get stung once!


----------



## jbogg (Jun 28, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> I’m digging the shirt!
> 
> I’ve been walking through that stuff and get hit on the ankle/shin by yellow jackets and about freak out thinking it was a snake. Killer Kyle didn’t even get stung once!



Usually the first guy just makes them mad and the second guy gets stung.   Killer Kyle can confirm that as well.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 16, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I put this one up Thursday on a stumphole a big diamondback lives in. I`m curious myself.
> 
> 
> View attachment 973663




Did you ever get any good pics?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 16, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> Did you ever get any good pics?




Never got the first picture. I`m wondering if the camera was capable of getting pictures of a cold blooded critter?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Never got the first picture. I`m wondering if the camera was capable of getting pictures of a cold blooded critter?


I get pics of my wife:ducking:


----------



## NGAHILLBILLY (Oct 16, 2019)

Danner hands down


----------



## CowetaLonghorn (Oct 16, 2019)

I was at the Cabelas in Ft Worth several years ago and came across a pair of Danner High Grounds for $89.99. Tried them on and said I’ll take them. The sales rep was boxing them up and said “Sorry sir but there’s been a mistake. These actually aren’t on sale. Somebody must’ve misplaced them.” Regular price they were $189.99. After a short conversation they sold them to me for the advertised price of $89.99. I have put prob 1000 miles on them between Smoky Mountain National Park, Yosemite, Kings Canyon, Grand Canyon, Olympic, and Rocky Mountain National Parks. Those plus side hilling on Coopers Creek WMA every year. No complaints with the results. Would like to have metal eyelets on top of the foot but otherwise I’ll buy again.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 16, 2019)

CowetaLonghorn said:


> I was at the Cabelas in Ft Worth several years ago and came across a pair of Danner High Grounds for $89.99. Tried them on and said I’ll take them. The sales rep was boxing them up and said “Sorry sir but there’s been a mistake. These actually aren’t on sale. Somebody must’ve misplaced them.” Regular price they were $189.99. After a short conversation they sold them to me for the advertised price of $89.99. I have put prob 1000 miles on them between Smoky Mountain National Park, Yosemite, Kings Canyon, Grand Canyon, Olympic, and Rocky Mountain National Parks. Those plus side hilling on Coopers Creek WMA every year. No complaints with the results. Would like to have metal eyelets on top of the foot but otherwise I’ll buy again.


I've got a pair of High Grounds too.  I like the feel and the light weight of them, but unlike the Pronghorns I've had, they wear a blister on the outside of my little toe if I spend a lot of time going downhill.  I did 13 miles in them one day and my toe was bleeding for a week.


----------



## Ghost G (Oct 17, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I've got a pair of High Grounds too.  I like the feel and the light weight of them, but unlike the Pronghorns I've had, they wear a blister on the outside of my little toe if I spend a lot of time going downhill.  I did 13 miles in them one day and my toe was bleeding for a week.



I've had that happen and I either add another thin sock or it's time for a new insole.  For me it's an indication the boot is slightly to big.


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 17, 2019)

livinoutdoors said:


> I have never been bit that i can remember, but i was much wilder in my younger years so anythings possible



You'd remember it.  It sucks pretty bad.


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Oct 21, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I had a pair of Danner Pronghorns that I hunted these mountains in for 6 or 7 years before they started to leak.  Very light, very comfortable, very durable.
> 
> I replaced them with Meindl boots from Germany.  I think I hunted out of them for 6 years before the sole came off of one.  I loved those boots.  Best boots I ever had.  Now Cabelas no longer carries them, and unless I want to buy directly from Germany, I'm out of luck.
> 
> ...



I've got a set of Danner Pronghorns that are on year three.  They are dedicated hunting/hiking boots.  I wasn't expecting to get so much life out of them, but i've been pleasantly surprised by their durability.  They're not the best side-hilling mountain boots, but they get the job done with comfort and they stay dry.


----------



## splatek (Oct 21, 2019)

I am in JBoggs Camp here: I know a bit about snakes and have read several times that they won't expel venom on something that's not prey, because of energy production to make more and refill their sacs. I've also read they might only expel venom from one of the sacs. Well that's all well and good, but I'd rather not test that hypothesis on my shins or calves. So I wear a seatbelt, have insurance, and wear snake boots. I've got a pair of knee high snake boots, Danner, for when I am trekking around the mountains. They have a good sole for gripping, and I think the sole is still rubber so it doubles as both good snake boot and aggressive sole.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 21, 2019)

The older I get, the more im wearing snake boots, or at least packing them and changing into them when I get off the beaten path. There are a couple more, but here are a few of the reasons why, this is since the middle of August scouting and also into bow season in the mountains:


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 21, 2019)

Eeny, Meeny, Miny, Moe.......

I really like my Danners, but I love my Salomons!!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 22, 2019)

Anybody run the kenetrek boots? Been wearing the highgrounds but only getting around 1 season out of them. Pair I've got now probably only has a month left. Like the light weight and comfort but feel like they are lacking something. Probably a little stability. My feet get tender after several miles in them.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 22, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> The older I get, the more im wearing snake boots, or at least packing them and changing into them when I get off the beaten path. There are a couple more, but here are a few of the reasons why, this is since the middle of August scouting and also into bow season in the mountains:
> View attachment 987386
> View attachment 987387
> View attachment 987388
> ...


That night made a believer out of me!


----------



## Heath (Oct 23, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Anybody run the kenetrek boots? Been wearing the highgrounds but only getting around 1 season out of them. Pair I've got now probably only has a month left. Like the light weight and comfort but feel like they are lacking something. Probably a little stability. My feet get tender after several miles in them.



Yes, they are nice.  Got 3 pairs to rotate and slow down wear.  I will never own anything else again as long as they maintain the quality of boot they have now.  I destroy a pair off boots every year.  Blow the soles off or slam a pinky toe out the side when it just falls apart.  Havnt had a Danner last over a year in 11 years, yet I kept buying them.  These Kenetreks are far better built and offer more rigidity and support.  The first pair of Mountain Guides I bought are about to start their 3rd year.  They look like they will have no problem making it to spring.


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Oct 23, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Anybody run the kenetrek boots? Been wearing the highgrounds but only getting around 1 season out of them. Pair I've got now probably only has a month left. Like the light weight and comfort but feel like they are lacking something. Probably a little stability. My feet get tender after several miles in them.



I wear kenetrek and love them. I have been wearing Kenetreks for 6 years and used the exclusively when I lived in Wyoming and hunting the Absorkas.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 23, 2019)

Crispi.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 23, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> Crispi.


I'll give them a look to. I've heard good things.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Oct 24, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> Crispi.





tree cutter 08 said:


> I'll give them a look to. I've heard good things.



I’ve got a pair of Crispi summit GTX’s on order. I’m keeping my fingers crossed that they hold up.  I bought a pair of Salomon quest 4d’s before turkey season this year and they are shot already.


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 24, 2019)

NCMTNHunter said:


> I’ve got a pair of Crispi summit GTX’s on order. I’m keeping my fingers crossed that they hold up.  I bought a pair of Salomon quest 4d’s before turkey season this year and they are shot already.




you will absolutely love them


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 24, 2019)

NCMTNHunter said:


> I’ve got a pair of Crispi summit GTX’s on order. I’m keeping my fingers crossed that they hold up.  I bought a pair of Salomon quest 4d’s before turkey season this year and they are shot already.


I'm on my second season of a pair of Crispi Thor GTX's. Not sure how many miles I've put on em but it's a bunch. My favorite thing bout em is how supportive they are of my goofy boogerd up feet. I weigh bout 230 and have hauled 100+ lb loads out of moutain country with em and my feet didn't hurt like they use to. You can about do a toe stand in em without hardly bending them but the inside footbed holds my feet perfectly. It's an odd combination of support & comfort in a lightweight boot. Thats my honest 2 cents on em. Lil' pricey but what's your feet worth?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 24, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> I'm on my second season of a pair of Crispi Thor GTX's. Not sure how many miles I've put on em but it's a bunch. My favorite thing bout em is how supportive they are of my goofy boogerd up feet. I weigh bout 230 and have hauled 100+ lb loads out of moutain country with em and my feet didn't hurt like they use to. You can about do a toe stand in em without hardly bending them but the inside footbed holds my feet perfectly. It's an odd combination of support & comfort in a lightweight boot. Thats my honest 2 cents on em. Lil' pricey but what's your feet worth?


Boots are one thing I don't skimp on. I'll hunt with a $200 rifle with a $199 scope on it in Walmart camo, but I'll have $300 boots on my feet.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Oct 24, 2019)

Since my 20 year old Russell’s finally got beyond repair I thought I would get with the times and pick up some light weight hikers. The salomans where great while they lasted. They were comfortable and had plenty of stiffness for carrying heavy packs but if you have to spend $220 every 6 months you can buy some some expensive footwear for that.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 24, 2019)

Anyone ever use schnees?


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Oct 25, 2019)

ddd-shooter said:


> Anyone ever use schnees?


Schnee boots are awesome especially their pack boots. I believe the owner of schnees and kenetrek started kenetrek and they split up and the guy came out with schnees


----------



## Triple C (Oct 25, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> I'm on my second season of a pair of Crispi Thor GTX's. Not sure how many miles I've put on em but it's a bunch. My favorite thing bout em is how supportive they are of my goofy boogerd up feet. I weigh bout 230 and have hauled 100+ lb loads out of moutain country with em and my feet didn't hurt like they use to. You can about do a toe stand in em without hardly bending them but the inside footbed holds my feet perfectly. It's an odd combination of support & comfort in a lightweight boot. Thats my honest 2 cents on em. Lil' pricey but what's your feet worth?


Was in SD earlier this week pheasant hunting and one of my buddies had on a pair of Crispi boots and was raving about how comfortable they were.  Good looking boot.


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 25, 2019)

They r extremely comfortable and we'll made...I realize $300+ is a lot to pay for footwear....my only regret is why did I wait till I was almost 50 to treat my feet better


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 26, 2019)

Picked up a pair of kenetreks this afternoon. They feel great and not even broke in yet. Feels like my feet are in a glove. Can't wait to put some miles on them.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Dec 4, 2019)

NCMTNHunter said:


> I’ve got a pair of Crispi summit GTX’s on order. I’m keeping my fingers crossed that they hold up.  I bought a pair of Salomon quest 4d’s before turkey season this year and they are shot already.



Update on the Crispi summits. I’ve put some miles on these things the last month and really like them. They are plenty stiff enough for packing but the build/shape allows you to walk quietly too. The needed very little break in.  Although they are not insulated they have a nice fabric liner and are surprisingly warm. I have sat in a stand in the high twenties with a medium weight wool sock and stayed comfortable.  We’ll see what they look like in a year!


----------



## GAbullHunter (Dec 6, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Will do. You too. Somebody was wondering if these cameras will take pictures of movement from a cold blooded critter. I guess we`ll see?


Its motion sensors right? Not infered


Nicodemus said:


> Will do. You too. Somebody was wondering if these cameras will take pictures of movement from a cold blooded critter. I guess we`ll see?


Its motion sensors right? They pic gators up should pick snakes up.?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 10, 2019)

Broke a cleat on my Danner High Ground boots last week trying to bend it out a bit to keep from lace pinching. I contacted customer service and was told to send them in and provided with a claim number. I sent the boots off on 12/3, and got an email today stating they had credited my Danner account $193+$12 to pay for shipping. I just ordered direct from Danner another pair of High Ground and 4 pair of Danner heavy Merino Wool socks paid in full by the credit provided by my old damaged boots. I've wore Danners for years and will continue to recommend them to anyone who asks.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 11, 2019)

whitetailfreak said:


> Broke a cleat on my Danner High Ground boots last week trying to bend it out a bit to keep from lace pinching. I contacted customer service and was told to send them in and provided with a claim number. I sent the boots off on 12/3, and got an email today stating they had credited my Danner account $193+$12 to pay for shipping. I just ordered direct from Danner another pair of High Ground and 4 pair of Danner heavy Merino Wool socks paid in full by the credit provided by my old damaged boots. I've wore Danners for years and will continue to recommend them to anyone who asks.



There's something to be said for good customer service.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Dec 11, 2019)

whitetailfreak said:


> Broke a cleat on my Danner High Ground boots last week trying to bend it out a bit to keep from lace pinching. I contacted customer service and was told to send them in and provided with a claim number. I sent the boots off on 12/3, and got an email today stating they had credited my Danner account $193+$12 to pay for shipping. I just ordered direct from Danner another pair of High Ground and 4 pair of Danner heavy Merino Wool socks paid in full by the credit provided by my old damaged boots. I've wore Danners for years and will continue to recommend them to anyone who asks.


I feel like danner is one of the last companies around that you actually get what you pay for. Love em!


----------



## South Man (Dec 14, 2019)

Limbhanger2881 said:


> Schnee boots are awesome especially their pack boots. I believe the owner of schnees and kenetrek started kenetrek and they split up and the guy came out with schnees


That is correct and Kenetrek boots are top notch!


----------



## South Man (Dec 14, 2019)

Limbhanger2881 said:


> I wear kenetrek and love them. I have been wearing Kenetreks for 6 years and used the exclusively when I lived in Wyoming and hunting the Absorkas.


Which kenetreks do you have?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 14, 2019)

South Man said:


> Which kenetreks do you have?


I bought the mountain extremes with 400 gr insulation. Fixing to buy me another pair to put up and break in to have as a backup. I have come to really like these boots. I guess my feet are weird but I tried both pairs of the kenetrek insoles without much luck. Was about to give up on them. Finally decided on the thin foam inserts with Merrill insoles. Perfect combination! I'd say I have at least 200 miles on them since I bought them late october. My only complaint and I've about got use to it is the stiff soles. It's hard to feel the rocks when when hopping creeks or walking logs or situations where feeling the ground is critical. Other than that, climbing, side hilling and decending the steepest terrain is a breeze now. Also got the chance to pack 5 loads of game weighing 70 to 100 lb each and I was amazed at how stable they are.


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Dec 17, 2019)

South Man said:


> Which kenetreks do you have?



Mountain Extreme 400. I have had the non insulated and pack boots too.


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Dec 17, 2019)

I’ll add in Danner 600s.  They’re just flat out awesome hybrid boots.  Almost like a tennis shoecombined with a boot that retains side hilling capabilities.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Dec 23, 2019)

D


tree cutter 08 said:


> I bought the mountain extremes with 400 gr insulation. Fixing to buy me another pair to put up and break in to have as a backup. I have come to really like these boots. I guess my feet are weird but I tried both pairs of the kenetrek insoles without much luck. Was about to give up on them. Finally decided on the thin foam inserts with Merrill insoles. Perfect combination! I'd say I have at least 200 miles on them since I bought them late october. My only complaint and I've about got use to it is the stiff soles. It's hard to feel the rocks when when hopping creeks or walking logs or situations where feeling the ground is critical. Other than that, climbing, side hilling and decending the steepest terrain is a breeze now. Also got the chance to pack 5 loads of game weighing 70 to 100 lb each and I was amazed at how stable they are.


Does Alexanders store have the 400 Extremes


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 23, 2019)

Yes that's where I got mine at. I would call before you go to make sure unless your close by.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 23, 2019)

I pulled the trigger on some Kenetrek Mountain Extremes (NI) bout 2 weeks ago. I’ll say, hands down the best boot I’ve ever put my foot in. Plenty ankle support for side-hillin. The way the sole is put together is a game changer. I shoulda bought these a while back..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2019)

worleyburd86 said:


> I pulled the trigger on some Kenetrek Mountain Extremes (NI) bout 2 weeks ago. I’ll say, hands down the best boot I’ve ever put my foot in. Plenty ankle support for side-hillin. The way the sole is put together is a game changer. I shoulda bought these a while back..



$500 a pair.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 23, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> $500 a pair.



I got em on Midway.com Black Fridee.. They was 20% off.. Came with some free gaiters too. I dunno bout those things..

I’ve ate 2 pairs of Salomons in the last 18-20 months.. Somethings gotta give, those ain’t cheap neither..


----------



## Pig Predator (Dec 24, 2019)

I ended up going with Crispi Nevada gtx 200 gr. So far my feet are in love. I may end up getting a non insulated version for the summer if these are too hot but I think 200 gr will be fine.


----------

